# Terrible day = $350.00 Sheep Head



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

EDIT*

Got off to a great start today and left the dock by 5:45am. Got out of the pass and the 1-2ft seas forecast was off by a few feet. Turned around and headed to Bob's Bridge. Note* store bought shucked oysters and scallops will not stay on a hook. Decided to swing over to hot spots in Sabine for shrimp.. and of course they are closed till March 1st. So gave one more run at offshore and turned around at the first buoy. Headed back to the house to regroup.

I drove over and got some live shrimp. My girlfriend "the trooper" got back in the boat and we headed back to Bob Sykes. My new i pilot trolling motor was money and I caught a nice sheep head pretty quick. 

Things were looking up until I flipped my Shimano 3000 CI4+ and crucial right into the water by accident. Had it on my finger tips, but it sank out of my grasp. No luck retrieving it. Strong current and no telling how far it went. 

So I decided to call it quits and take my $350.00 sheep head home. 

I get this fish out of the box and he is still breathing after what was at least an hour and a half but I think it was longer. 

Thinking his day was worse than mine I decided to give him a shot to live instead of ending up on my dinner table like I planned. I held him in the water and after about 10 minutes he came back to life and swam away! 

*since this post, sealark offered to retrieve my equipment and found it! So greatfull!


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

I did the same thing last year sheepshead fishing. Except I dropped a stradic fj3000 on a cumara rod. Sucks! I know how ya feel...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry man, that bites. Eat the hell out of that sheepshead.....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That reel didnt drift 10 feet from where it hit the water. Pm. Me the spot if you have it. I will go dive it up for you. Now dont say well it was close to here. If you cant pinpoint the location it's a wast of time. Did anyone else see you loose it and dont put the location here just pm me. Im not interested in a wild goose chase. All i want is my gas from sherman cove and back.

Just went reread post. Is bobs bridge bob sykes? If not and out of pensacola area sorry.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Man that hurts but the last part of your story "he swam away"made me chuckle tho.

Hope your next trip is much better.

Jimmy


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

sealark said:


> That reel didnt drift 10 feet from where it hit the water. Pm. Me the spot if you have it. I will go dive it up for you. Now dont say well it was clos to here. If you cant pinpoint the location it's a wast of time. Did anyone else see you loose it and dont put the location here just pm me. Im not interested in a wild goose chase. All i want is my gas from sherman cove and back.


only a true fisherman would offer this


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Butler879 said:


> Got off to a great start today and left the dock by 5:45am. Got out of the pass and the 1-2ft seas forecast was off by a few feet. Turned around and headed to Bob's Bridge. Note* store bought shucked oysters and scallops will not stay on a hook. Decided to swing over to hot spots in Sabine for shrimp.. and of course they are closed till March 1st. So gave one more run at offshore and turned around at the first buoy. Headed back to the house to regroup.
> 
> I drove over and got some live shrimp. My girlfriend "the trooper" got back in the boat and we headed back to Bob Sykes. My new i pilot trolling motor was money and I caught a nice sheep head pretty quick.
> 
> ...


For $350.00
I might have got my head a little wet trying to save my rod and reel. 
Glad someone is into catch and release.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A little trick for using the oysters for bait and getting them to stay on the hook. Get an old panty hose from the wife or girlfriend and cut about 2 inch circles out of them, stitch some light weight braid around the edge and leave the ends of the braid a few inches long. Plop your oyster in the middle and pull the draw strings tight tie off with a knot. The little nylon bag will let the juices/scent of the oysters out and keep it on the hook.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Kim said:


> A little trick ... The little nylon bag will let the juices/scent of the oysters out and keep it on the hook.


New, never lit lantern mantels work great also!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Damn dude sorry to hear it. Some days everything goes wrong it seems. Hopefully Sealark can save the day, stand up offer. Better luck next time


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I have an old salmon snagging hook I keep in my tackle box. I'm 1 for 1 with it. I dropped a pole on a rainy day and recovered it.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sea lark, I do know exactly. PM sent.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Realtor said:


> sorry man, that bites. Eat the hell out of that sheepshead.....


I was going to, but he fought so hard to stay alive in the fish box i gave him a second chance.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Trble Make-rr said:


> I have an old salmon snagging hook I keep in my tackle box. I'm 1 for 1 with it. I dropped a pole on a rainy day and recovered it.


Man, I tried and tried.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for all of the support and tips…. 

I am going to file a formal lawsuit against "weekend_warrior" his post "lots of sheeppies" inspired me to get out there and look what happened!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Butler, tthat SUXXXXXX.... If it makes you feel any better, I had a $1,000 buffet in Biloxi last year.... Ron is the greatest, Maybe he can find it for you.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sheepies are good t stealing bait, AND rods. It seems they know how to dive right at the hook set.

I came close last year, but caught the rod on the way down.

Jim


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

He gave me great directions to where it hit the water. Found it 3 ft from the spot. Took 15 min. Water was 50.4 degrees vis was about 1 foot.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! Good stuff.:clapping: Someone needs to play the lotto now.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

sealark said:


> He gave me great directions to where it hit the water. Found it 3 ft from the spot. Took 15 min. Water was 50.4 degrees vis was about 1 foot.


Nice job man


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

awesome! Wish I would have posted on here about my rod when I dropped it. Guess I was too pissed off... Live and learn.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Wish I would posted when I lost a 600$ mirage drive off navarre beach.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

sealark said:


> He gave me great directions to where it hit the water. Found it 3 ft from the spot. Took 15 min. Water was 50.4 degrees vis was about 1 foot.


Unbelievable! Thanks again so much.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Now that's a great story; the loss of your rod and then sealark gets it back for you. You give a struggling sheepshead a second chance. The emotional highs and lows of fishing/boating. Good read. Sealark you’re a standup good guy!! This is what the PFF is all about; people helping people. Way to start my morning.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Man, that's a boatload of trouble.


----------

